# Computer question...



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey everyone.
I'm looking around for a new computer and was thinking about getting a laptop. What's the best laptop in your opinion for around or under $1000?

Thanks.
Katie:fun:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on what you need out of a laptop. Are you planning to skimp on coporcessing for better video? Do you need dvr/cdr capabilities? Are expansion slots important? Is this more for school/homework or just entertainment? Is weight important? Use will determine the best buy for your money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, i realized i should have been more specific. lol

Okay, well...it would be more of an anything computer i guess. School work, as well as media (music, etc). The thing i was hoping is for a decent video card because i do plan on gaming and the problem with my current comp (well aside from everything else) is that the video card sucks. i can't play most recent games....
memory and the like will be important too, i want limited lagging. 
I'm not really an expert in computer parts so i really dont know a lot about the important internal components and features.
I do need a fairly light laptop as i would be carrying it to and from school...but a screen no smaller that 14 inches.
Wireless internet is a feature i will need as well.
CD/DVD capabilites are a yes too.
Can someone give me info on expansion slots as well? not sure what is meant by this.

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Expansion slots are generally used for connecting external items to your laptop.

Here's a very nice one you can look at........
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1954127,00.asp

This has a bit more "bang" but costs a few hundred more.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1827541,00.asp


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

How important is it for you to have a laptop to take to school and back? If you want to game you might want to think about a desktop. You'll be able to get more power for your $1,000.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

desktop is easier to modify and harder to break and cheaper. if you don't really need a laptop, then get a desktop, it is a better deal. i remember one of the guy i know from school and he brought a laptop and he step on it the next day and that thing was done. plus i think desktop is more reliable than laptop.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Now a days people replace their computers before they do much upgrading to them. You can eaisly buy a good laptop with everything on it and in 3 to 4 years you will be ready to buy another new one when more new technology has come out.

I have the Dell Inspiron E1705 / Similar to the first link Damon posted and it works great for me. 17" screen instead of the 15" screen.


----------

